# Ezzo books ratings are too high



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I noticed that books by Gary Ezzo have pretty high ratings and lots of good reviews on Amazon.com. If any of you can just sign in and drop a line about how horrible he is (if you need more info on what's wrong with his books try www.ezzo.info). Poor babies on the program!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/se...062192-7493631

Also some VERY non-AP non gentle discipline books include:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/se...062192-7493631

Also:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/se...062192-7493631

I'd hate to have new parents cruising the interent find these books and read the glowing reviews they've recieved and buy them! Maybe we can make a difference if we post our own reviews of the books!


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

DONE!









i always hide these books behind the sears books at bokstores :LOL


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh, I hide them too


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova22*
Heh, I hide them too


----------



## Bippity (Sep 12, 2003)

I find these stickers quite useful...

http://www.geocities.com/antiezzo/


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

done. what i find nauseating is the amount of purely anecdotal evidence used in the pro-Ezzo reviews. "my baby is just fine" or "parents say they love being around Babywise babies" is meaningless ... every baby is an individual, so you're going to have happy babies even in the most abusive of households unfortunately. conversely the best of households may have difficult babies. the Ezzo reviews honestly read as being very cult-like, has anyone noticed that? far more about the anecdotal stuff and very little about the actual benefits, with a constant referencing to "Babywise babies" and how great they are to be around. sad


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

It still horrifies me every time to hear people raving about Ezzo methods.
When I first heard about Babywise 3 1/2 years ago when we moved to the US, I was shocked beyond belief that on this day and age there were people who would treat babies like that.
It made me even more sick when I found how widespread those dangerous ideas were


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, while you're all at it can you leave a review at Chapters.ca? There are only three other reviews and they're all five stars!!! (I left mine last night but it's still not up.) Here's the link: http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item.a...n=books&zxac=1


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Another thing you can do on Amazon.com is vote on individual reviews. At the end of the review it asks whether the review was helpful to you or not. If you go through and mark all of the bad reviews as helpful and the glowing reviews as not helpful, the numbers will be shown at the top of the review. It may influence the order that the reviews are shown, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## rado (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion to do this. I'm currently on a personal mission to spread the word about the evil Ezzos but hadn't thought to post review on Amazon. These books should be recalled. How do we go about helping that happen?


----------



## Momma2LiamandTara (Nov 26, 2003)

I rated them all 1 star. I will work on my review next. I've heard of people hiding his books in the horror section.







Right where they belong.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

I usually hide them too. In the sci-fi section would be a great idea.


----------



## crazydaisy (Dec 18, 2003)

thank god i heard about the horrors of ezzo b/f evening reading a snippet of it...saved!!! so i went to check out the "good" reviews to see what people like about the book. you go mammas. the "good" reviews are so buried deep under all these "horrible" reviews (from great mammas like you!). hopefully, they stay buried.
-kate


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm going to have to take this one out of the library so I can give the negative review







Also so I can debate anyone I know that recommends it IRL.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Koalamama - it's been a few days and your ranking is still not up - mine isn't either on http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item....on=books&zxac=1 - is something up with that?







:


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing! My review of the Baby Book isn't up yet either, so I'm figuring they're just really, really slow.

I actually have three copies of this book. Every time I go to Good Will I check for this and other horrid parenting books and buy them so no one else will. (I also have four copies of Ferber's book.) Some day I'm going to make paper out of them all and write some positive parenting thoughts on it to counter the former bad energy.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMama*
I actually have three copies of this book. Every time I go to Good Will I check for this and other horrid parenting books and buy them so no one else will. (I also have four copies of Ferber's book.) Some day I'm going to make paper out of them all and write some positive parenting thoughts on it to counter the former bad energy.









That's a good idea, Melanie! Oh, and







: Not sure if you remember me, but you sold me a bit of solarveil and some sling rings last summer (and I lurk on a few of the same yahoo groups). It's working great, both the wrap and the ringsling are lifesavers!

Mandy


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Mandy! Yes, I do remember you. Glad to hear the wrap and sling worked out for you!


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Quote:

I actually have three copies of this book. Every time I go to Good Will I check for this and other horrid parenting books and buy them so no one else will. (I also have four copies of Ferber's book.) Some day I'm going to make paper out of them all and write some positive parenting thoughts on it to counter the former bad energy.
good idea!


----------



## PurplePixiePooh (Aug 5, 2003)

Put in my two cents as well. I am still in amazment that anyone thinks that Ezzo is a good idea. uke

There is only one place these books belong


----------



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

OMG!
I can't believe people do these things! Thank you for the links, I had never really read about the different things they teach, I just knew what I wanted to do.... and its deffinitly NOT that!
How horrible to do that to babies







or anyone... babies are people too...
Thanks again and I'll be going to Amazon.com to give some bad reviews!!

Andrea


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

For anyone that hasn't read the book... It doesn't read as all that horrific, which is why people fall for it! He makes it sound like such common sense, and gives people lots of "outs" at the start. The problem is, he completely undermines a parent's instincts, then tells them to do what they ultimately need to do. Confusing, eh? Of course all they know to do at that point is follow by the letter of the book, which is why you end up with babies that are diagnosed failure to thrive, etc. So the damage done here is the undermining of the parents instincts, resulting in much continued damage (or potential damage) to the child long after the book has been shelved.

As I said above, I do have several copies of this book. I'd be happy to send one out for anyone who would like to read it. (Who wants to add to the popularity at the library, or actually give money to this man by buying it???) Of course, the only catch would be that you must be very, very diligent in insuring that this doesn't get into the hands of anyone who might actually want to follow it.







PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I heard that as Ezzo began receiving stronger and stronger criticism, he began changing the book and the newer edition are different from the original ones. It seems that now, Babywise has all the usual crap but it also says something like "use common sense" or "don't take this book by the letter" blah blah







As you say, by then the parents have already been indoctrinated...









If the tone of the book is so nice that would explain why Ezzo is able to brainwash so many parents...

I would be interested in reading this book actually. I have always been curious but never wanted to give Ezzo my cash... It may be useful to read it so I know what I am arguing with







I will PM you

P.S. I heard that he mocks babywearing in the book!







Is it true??


----------



## Wilhemina (Dec 26, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama*
Hey Koalamama - it's been a few days and your ranking is still not up - mine isn't either on http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item....on=books&zxac=1 - is something up with that?







:


me too???


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
P.S. I heard that he mocks babywearing in the book!







Is it true??

Yep. He basically says that a sling is fine for hiking, shopping, etc. but it's "not a good substitute for a crib". He goes on to say that "carrying a baby in a sling many hours a day may increase neck and back problems or even create them." This is directly followed by a glowing recommendation on how great playpens are!

He also calls intentionally nursing a baby to sleep, rocking a baby to sleep and sleeping with baby "three of the most common negative sleep props".


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

Love those stickers and bookmarks, Bippity. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

As much as I hate Ezzo, please don't make more work for the people at the bookstore, no stickers! Bookmarks will just be removed, but at least they are easy to do. It isn't the bookstore people fault that this idiot is still getting published, so please, don't punish them...

A PSA from a friend of a manager at Barnes and Noble...


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

I've worked at enough bookstores (independent and chain) and libraries myself to know the boundaries. Thanks for pointing that out to others, though.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I routinely move them and place them, in the appropriate place alphabetically (hee, hee), in the science fiction section.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama*
Hey Koalamama - it's been a few days and your ranking is still not up - mine isn't either on http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item....on=books&zxac=1 - is something up with that?







:

Wow, it's been over a month and they are still not up!! Hmmmm, maybe they are working for the Ezzo's







:


----------

